
Senate ID Cards Use a Photo of a Chip Rather Than an Actual Smart Chip - Someone
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20170421/12072037207/senate-id-cards-use-photo-chip-rather-than-actual-smart-chip.shtml
======
Someone
Doesn't sound like it can be real (if _" most Senate staff ID cards have a
photo of a chip printed on them, rather than a real chip"_ you have to keep
track of who gets a real card and who a faked one, and that, I guess, costs
more than you win by using cheaper cards), but it's late for an April fools
joke, and that PDF
([https://assets.documentcloud.org/documents/3675403/cUt-5DPB....](https://assets.documentcloud.org/documents/3675403/cUt-5DPB.pdf)),
if faked, is quite a good fake.

